# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  حل عطل الشحن nokia lumia 520

## jazouli89

حل عطل الشحن nokia lumia 520

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك .......*

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## راشدمحمد

جزيت كل خير

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## محمودعلي بركات

شكرا اخي علي المجهود لكن رجاء جميع مخططات نوكيا لعام2015و2016 لو امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

